# Para Gi Expert with vz grips: updated pics!!!



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

i bought the gi expert a few months back.










i put some vz tiger stripe operator grips on:










i've put about 600 rounds through it so far with no problems aside from a ftf one round early on during the break in, and has not been repeated.

it shoot quite accurately, allowing you to easily make a ragged hole at 15 yards. the very smooth and light trigger pull aids in this too. it feels like maybe 4 to 4.5 lbs with no overtravel.

the slide to frame fit quality is instantly noticeable when you first pull back the slide. it's smooth as glass, and has no play whatsoever.










the polishing of the frame ramp and barrel throat are also quite nice, and the barrel is crowned at 11 degrees.










you certainly wouldn't expect these features on a $550 1911.

here's 50 rounds at 15 yards, two hand hold:


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrates and nice pics. Good to see a post on this one. I don't have one but have been curious about it. Local shop has one in stock I've fondled a couple times and I like the features personally. Glad to see yours is working out for you.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Congrates and nice pics. Good to see a post on this one. I don't have one but have been curious about it. Local shop has one in stock I've fondled a couple times and I like the features personally. Glad to see yours is working out for you.


thanx, appreciate it. if get one for yourself, you won't be disappointed.

i like the springer milspecs too, but this one has more features for the $$.

the design features on the gi expert that make it stand out focus on accuracy and reliability. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Para makes a great weapon no doubt about it. I do wish they would have used a ramped bbl in the GI Expert but I understand why they didn't. Looks like yours is grouping well. Congrats and I hope it is good to you for a long time to come :smt023


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Para makes a great weapon no doubt about it. I do wish they would have used a ramped bbl in the GI Expert but I understand why they didn't. Looks like yours is grouping well. Congrats and I hope it is good to you for a long time to come :smt023


thanx for your reply.

at first, one of the reasons i wanted a para was for the ramped barrel.

but once you see how well fitted the barrel is on the GI, plus how highly polished the ramped is, that desire goes away lol


----------

